# Anyone else feel more confident after a haircut?



## Rex92

Got one yesterday and I recommend it anyway. When you look better, you feel a bit better. :yes


----------



## LynnNBoys

Yes! After a good haircut, I walk with my eyes ahead (not looking at the ground) and a smile on my face! Definitely a boost!


----------



## Syndacus

Oh yeah...definitely!


----------



## Innamorata

I feel better, until I wash my hair and it goes back to looking exactly the same as normal.


----------



## kiirby

I feel confident 5 minutes before the end of the haircut, then they ruin it and I walk home with my hood up. Thus why I cut my own hair.


----------



## foe

I feel so gorgeous and sexy after getting my haircut.


----------



## trendyfool

For sure! My hair's been getting pretty thick lately and it's been making me feel worse about myself. I'm going to get a haircut tomorrow.


----------



## SuperSky

I feel nervous after the haircut until I can change it back to how I normally have it. :\


----------



## forex

yeah , i feel better


----------



## sansd

I have long hair. I only trim it because I want to keep it long, but unfortunately it splits easily and doesn't grow quickly, so I'm never happy about the trimming.


----------



## Ashley1990

Yups..definitely n more when they are wet..long n wet hair ..i look awesome with them


----------



## JS13

Always! I try my hardest to look good, because it makes me feel good.


----------



## Boring Loser

I always think it looks weird for the first couple days but then it looks good after that. I used to love haircuts so much that i used to go in for a haircut every 3 weeks and now i have very short hair because of having so many haircuts. Now I don't have much hair left to do anything with. But i think a haircut will still improve it. I would like longer hair, but i've given up trying to grow my hair long again, it just won't grow that well anymore.


----------



## trendyfool

I got a haircut today and now i feel way better about the way i look. which makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## King Moonracer

I always feel like i look stupid. I dont know what to do with my hair.


----------



## cassandraobrero

Yes, I always feel like a million dollar!


----------



## cassandraobrero

*Yes*



Rex92 said:


> Got one yesterday and I recommend it anyway. When you look better, you feel a bit better. :yes


Yes, I agree. And your external appearance almost always reflect how you are feeling inside. It shows no matter how you hide or camouflage it.


----------



## czersalad19

Me too


----------



## ecgta3

heck yes, the fact that I cut my own hair makes it all the better, took me 4 years till I could get it perfect


----------



## 0lly

I just shave my head these days, so I can get the satisfaction without the social awkwardness of talking to a barber :yes


----------



## Amileaway

Oh yea. Getting all squared up and knowing that I can wear a hat without getting hat hair. Last time I went for a walk down the main street afterwards just to feel how the wind felt through the new cut. I also like that I get a pretty girl to caress and fondle my head for a little while. So relaxing.


----------



## BlazingLazer

For sure! I got one yesterday in fact. It also helps that, unlike what seems like the norm here, I have some nice conversations with the guy who does my hair. I don't even really feel that anxious either.


----------



## Kuhle

Depends on if the haircut was good or not. My last haircut was horrible, but usually I feel a lot better after I get one.


----------

